# South Kensington to Fulham Broadway — tube vs. run



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2016)

I once read (some years ago) about a group of people who, once a year, would take a Wimbledon (District Line) train to South Kensington, get off and sprint through the streets to Fulham Broadway, aiming to get back on the same train. They usually managed it! 

I just looked on Google Maps, and this is feasible because the road route between the two is much straighter, hence much shorter, than the tube route (1.6 miles as opposed to what looks to me to be about 3 miles). Google Maps says that the tube journey takes 10 minutes, so I was wondering, how long does it take a typical runner to run 1.6 miles?


----------



## robert@fm (Dec 5, 2016)

Incidentally, although Google Maps doesn't give walking/running directions, according to their driving directions a car setting out at the same time as the train would miss it by two minutes at the other end, despite the distance advantage. Is London traffic really so congested that a car can manage less than 10 MPH (quick mental calculation) over such a journey?


----------



## Northerner (Dec 5, 2016)

Depends on the age/ability of the runner I suppose, and whether they had to fight through pedestrians or do any sharp turns  1.6 miles in (under) 10 minutes would be very challenging. I currently run at about 8'30"/mile over that sort of distance, but a person might manage 6'30" unimpeded


----------



## Chris Hobson (Dec 7, 2016)

My best time for a 5k run, which is about 3 miles, is 22 minutes so I think that I would miss it by a couple of minutes. However, the better runners do 5k in about 17 minutes so they would definitely make it.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 7, 2016)

How long would it take from Newcastle ?   Good stuff


----------



## ChrisSamsDad (Dec 8, 2016)

This map shows the distances if you walked between tube stations:
http://content.tfl.gov.uk/walking-tube-map.pdf


----------



## Matt Cycle (Dec 8, 2016)

This is a good one.  It's 380m and he's got 1 min 20 secs but has the steps and barriers (and people) to get through.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2016)

Well worth a watch ! (tks Matt) Stunt man !


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 8, 2016)

Have a look at the video


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 15, 2016)

I bet he could not do it in xmas time !


----------

